# Recuperare un hd fallito meccanicamente

## pavallokazzo

Salve a tutti,

ho un HD della Maxtor da 160 GB che ha problemi di allineamento delle testine o almeno penso: quando lo accendo comincia a fare tac tac tac regolarmente ogni mezzo secondo.

Naturalmente neanche ho provato a vedere se il sistema lo riconosce, appena me ne sono accorto lo ho spento..

Oltrettutto dal buco sull'alloggio per il cavo IDE esce un terrificante odore di plastica bruciata   :Shocked: 

Sapete consigliarmi un'azienda che mi possa recuperare i dati su quell'HD? Magari senza spendere 5000 €??????????

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

Non sapendo di dove sei è difficile suggerire qualcosa. Prova a chiedere un preventivo via e-mail, non ti costa nulla e non erano tanto assurdi i costi, quasi spendi più di spedizione per i casi più semplici.

A naso direi che è l'elettronica bruciata o hai rotto le testine ed in qual caso non c'è più molto da fare.

Una volta per ne ho recuperato uno trapiantando la scheda di un altro HD identico ma non so se sia il caso di fare simili esperimenti.

----------

## koma

Ecco perchè dio ha creato i backup  :Smile: .

Cmq senza scherzarci troppo se senti odore di bruciato potrebbe essere la sola elettronica. Puoi rimediare comprando un disco identico (e per identico intendo veramente identico) e scambiarne l'elettronica.

Ciò non significa che i dati non siano già andati in malora (vedi testina impazzita che saltella mentre il disco gira e scrive un po' di 0 e 1 a caso.)In ogni caso il motorino non è sostituibuile come non è sostituibile la meccanica della testina a meno che non si apra il disco mandando a malora la pressurizzazione.

Il disco è in ambiente sterile e pressurizzato (è quasi assente l'aria all'interno  per ragioni abbastanza logiche dove c'è aria c'è condensa e dove c'è condensa beh non può esserci elettricità).

Quindi altra soluzione sarebbe una camera di pressurizzazione totalmente sterile  e la stessa identica elettronica interna. E comunque non avresti la sicurezza che tutto funzioni.

Ecco perchè farsi restorare un disco costa dalle 1'000 alle 10'000 cucuzze perchè richiede quasi una giornata di lavoro in camera sterile. E reperire hardware probabilmente non più prodotto o orreperibile.

Consigli spassionati:

1) Salva online la roba che ritieni importante.

2) Metti su supporto ottico tutto ciò che può tornarti utile,

3) Non storare su disco nulla se non hai ALMENO un raid 1.

4) BackuppaA) NECESSARIAMENTE una volta a semestre.

     B) ALMENO una volta al mese 

     C) possibilmente una volta a settimana.

5) Non lesinare un disco in più, che nel nel migliore dei casi ti recupera anni di lavoro a gratis (e' un buon investimento).

6) NON FIDARTI MAI DI HARDWARE CHE CIGOLA IN MODO STRANO.

NDR: Non consiglio perchè ho voglia di scrivere. Consiglio perchè ci sono capitato anche io.

----------

## koma

 *pavallokazzo wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti,
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
>  quando lo accendo comincia a fare tac tac tac regolarmente ogni mezzo secondo.
> ...

 So che non è il migliore dei consigli ma quello che senti è la testina che tenta di salire sul disco.

In asus per riparare i dischi (ecco perchè sconsiglio asus) li facevamo cadere da 5 cm di altezza  contando il momento in cui la testina sarebbe andata a cozzare nuovamente contro il disco.

Prova ma non mi assumo responsabilità.

Nel 90% dei casi non ti cambierà nulla andato è e andato rimane.

MA FORSE è solo caduta la testina cosa che può capitare spesso sui portatili.

----------

## gutter

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In asus per riparare i dischi (ecco perchè sconsiglio asus) li facevamo cadere da 5 cm di altezza  contando il momento in cui la testina sarebbe andata a cozzare nuovamente contro il disco.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *koma wrote:*   

> In asus per riparare i dischi (ecco perchè sconsiglio asus) li facevamo cadere da 5 cm di altezza  contando il momento in cui la testina sarebbe andata a cozzare nuovamente contro il disco

   :Shocked:  sono senza parole.

A questo punto fai meno danni aprendo il disco e provando a leggerlo (per una singola lettura puoi fare a meno della camera stagna).

Mi ricorda il sistema della batosta laterale sui vecchi televisori a valvole per farli funzionare... (uno dei miei cari prozii, elettrotecnico all'epoca dei primi televisori, sosteneva sempre che fossero state le case a far mostrare la "botta" per televisione in modo da far fare più danni possibile agli utonti di allora).

A suo tempo chiesi un preventivo per due dischi e mi chiesero mezzo milione, spese di spedizione a Milano comprese, però mi avevano detto che questo comprendeva solo il ripristino dei dati su un nuovo supporto (non compreso nel prezzo) non la restituzione di unità funzionanti (che costava quattro volte tanto). Cerca un laboratorio dalle tue parti e vedi quanto chiedono, per il solo ripristino dovrebbe essere intorno ai 3/400 euro massimo. Non ci giurerei visto che non ricordo neppure il nome della ditta ma un tentativo vale la pena di farlo, al peggio ci rimetti un poco di tempo e qualche e-mail.

 *koma wrote:*   

> ... online ... supporto ottico ... raid ... 

   :Shocked:  hai citato tutti i metodi più insicuri.

Ad oggi l'HD è il supporto più sicuro, basta non usarlo (ovvero spendi cento uro e ti compri una unità USB da usare solo per i backup).

Online non hai alcuna garanzia e serve solo per piccole cose, i supporti ottici attuali non superano i 5 anni se tenuti come sacre reliquie ed il raid non è mai neanche lontamente stato concepito per dare garanzie di affidabilità ma di disponibilità.

Si vede che vieni dalle tenebre del mondo dell'assistenza tecnica...  :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   ... online ... supporto ottico ... raid ...    hai citato tutti i metodi più insicuri.

 

d'accordissimo sullo store online (da usare solo per roba di poca importanza) e su supporti ottici (da usare solo per le compilation da sbattere nell'autoradio), pero' dai: un raid in mirror se proprio non ti da la certezza, almeno la speranza di recuperare i dati nella maggior parte dei casi...  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

Da qualche parte c'era un interessante articolo sulla corruzione dei dati (tra l'altro di recente è uscito un articolo/petizione su zfs e i suoi pregi e perchè farebbe bene a linux, che torna proprio in tema) ma l'obiettivo fondamentale del raid sono le prestazioni e la disponibilità (ovvero la bassissima probabilità che ti venga a mancare l'accesso) non la garanzia che i dati non possano essere irrimediabilmente corrotti o persi.

Per quello c'è solo il backup, purtroppo. Od anche il secondo disco interno su cui fai la copia ad inizio giornata e poi lo spegni via sdparm (non è il massimo ma è un compromesso accettabile IMHO).

Una simile questione è il perché reiser 3.6 è meglio di xfs in certi ambiti, dove l'obiettivo primario è che il filesystem sia sempre funzionante piuttosto che incorruttibile e perchè di contro xfs è più valido di reiser 3.6 (specifico, reiser 4 non mi convince tanto da provarlo per ora) in altri.

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> il raid non è mai neanche lontamente stato concepito per dare garanzie di affidabilità ma di disponibilità.

 

beh, tra un disco usb e un raid (esterno) 5 da 3 unità +1 spare che abbia la stessa capacità effettiva secondo te cos'è più affidabile ?

Come prezzi indubbiamente sarebbe più costosa come soluzione ma l'affidabilità ne trarrebbe giovamento e questo penso sia innegabile ...

P.S. si scrive lontanamente non lontamente  :Wink:  (bonaria presa per i fondelli)

----------

## koma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma l'obiettivo fondamentale del raid sono le prestazioni e la disponibilità (ovvero la bassissima probabilità che ti venga a mancare l'accesso) non la garanzia che i dati non possano essere irrimediabilmente corrotti o persi.
> 
> 

 

IMHO sto parlando di affidabilità hardware. E' ovvio che se ti diverti a passare calamite sui dischi e a togliere la corente continuamente  si psuttana il FS.

Con un raid 1 non ho mai avito problemi ANZI più volte mi ha salvato le chiappette =)

----------

## koma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *koma wrote:*   ... online ... supporto ottico ... raid ...    hai citato tutti i metodi più insicuri.
> 
> 

 

Online: a meno che tu nonscelga una vps a bassissimo costo hai la garanzia che i tuoi dati siano backuppati e cmq messi su un NAS (SAN) da qualche centinaio di migliaio di euri che DUBITO FORTEMENTE abbia possibilità di loss di dati.(Vedi aruba o servizi simili).

Supporto ottico:

La mia valigetta porta CD con pareti spesse 2mm in acciaio con capienza di un paio di migliaia di CD non mi ha ancora tradito a differenza dei supporti magnetici. A meno ce non ci piazzi dentro una "schiacciapatate" (NDR vedere C.O.D. 2) dubito che quei cd  possano deteriorarsi.

Raid:

Vedi post precedente

P.S.

Non per sconvolgere la tua opinione su di me ma essendo sistemista di 3° Livello (aka quello che i colletti bianchi chiamano quando non funziona più nulla aka AIX specialist aka Sistemista Senior) in IBM non mi sembra semplice assistenza tecnica (specialmente a 23 anni) e comunque quello che mi obbligavano a fare i cinesi ti posso assicurare che era contrario a ogni mia conoscenza informatica. Mi sono limitato a dare un consiglio molto stupido che in rari casi isolati si è rivelata una soluzione abbastanza decente tenendo presente che aprire un disco senza conoscerne il funzionamento può causare più danni che una bottarella.

----------

## djinnZ

aruba? Se esprimo i miei apprezzamenti va a finire che ci denunciano.

supporto ottico: più religiosamente di così?! In ogni caso oltre i 5 anni non c'è garanzia forse arrivi a 10 o giù di li. I miei cd più vecchi sono illegibili e non hanno fatto altro che stare in un armadio.

Di contro ho un HD IDE da 1/2 GB che funziona ancora benissimo (dal 1989).

Tra un disco usb usato una sola volta alla settimana (quindi in rotazione) ed archiviato correttamente ed un raid è più affidabile il disco usb su un arco temporale di 5 anni.

Ma non ti può dare in nessun modo la disponibilità, cosa per la quale è nato il raid. Di contro il raid non ti salva dalle corruzioni dei dati e può (non ho detto capita spesso, ho detto solo che è possibile) andarci soggetto, visto che la priorità del raid mirror è assicurare che la macchina funzioni.

Ovvero se il computer ti serve per metterci un sito a carattere promozionale usi il raid e basta, se ti serve per uso personale (quindi discontinuo) usi l'hd esterno, se ti serve per metterci un sistema di e-commerce usi il raid ed il backup e ti cerchi un disaster recovery.

Semplice.

Fate sempre l'errore di cercare la soluzione migliore, in assoluto.

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non per sconvolgere la tua opinione su di me

 non credo. Se pensavo che lo eri ti davo apertamente del cretino invece di sfottere  :Laughing:  o ti ignoravo

(un metodo simile lo ho sentito in area NCR molti anni fa ai tempi delle vecchie "pizze", per questo mi è venuto da scherzarci sopra, anche perché chi lo applicava lo faceva per romperli i dischi, mi sa che per un paio d'anni lo hai mancato come tuo riverito capo).

In ogni caso se il problema viene dalla meccanica di movimento della testina l'unico effetto certo è la distruzione totale.

Sugli HD più recenti capita più raramente perché almeno in questo sono migliorati ma sui vecchi l'operazione riusciva nel migliore dei casi ad usare il bordo esterno del piatto come smerigliatrice e far saltare la testina dal braccio (che alle volte invece scattava all'indietro e si spezzava).

Detto da uno che con un pugno per sfogo ha ridotto in pezzi il suo hd (avevo anche ricevuto poco prima una mail da un certo tizio che porta una rogna allucinante ma questa è un'altra storia), verificato dopo averlo aperto.

Se ci pensi bene è come la botta al televisore. Se sai quel che fai ed hai un'idea di quale valvola o starter vuoi scuotere puoi anche riuscirci ma è facile che ne fulmini un'altra invece.

 *koma wrote:*   

> NDR vedere C.O.D. 2

   :Shocked:   :Question:  eh? Traduzione please.

----------

## Kernel78

@djinnZ

Scusa ma la R di raid significa Redundant e infatti mi pare proprio che abbiano l'affidabilità come punto di origine, non l'essere sempre disponibili.

Un raid senza la capacità di essere hot swappable deve essere fermato per la sostituzione di un disco ma ti garantisce di preservarti i dati.

Esistono unità raid esterne che possono essere attaccate e staccate proprio come singoli dischi ma con in più l'affidabilità di un raid (ok, in più hanno anche il costo).

Ovviamente per entrambe queste soluzioni bisogna anche valutare l'affidabilità del fs ma a parità di questo il raid è indiscutibilmente più affidabile per natura.

----------

## flocchini

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @djinnZ
> 
> Scusa ma la R di raid significa Redundant e infatti mi pare proprio che abbiano l'affidabilità come punto di origine, non l'essere sempre disponibili.
> 
> Un raid senza la capacità di essere hot swappable deve essere fermato per la sostituzione di un disco ma ti garantisce di preservarti i dati.
> ...

 

fiuuu

fino a quest'ultimo post stavo riflettendo seriamente su quanto fossi matto a pensare che il raid fosse nato per l'affidabilita', x fortuna che c'e' chi la pensa come me   :Laughing:   Cionostante a me piace dormire tranquillo, molto tranquillo, quindi raid + disco esterno + backup su dvd (quando hanno voglia, ma sono fatti loro a questo punto :p) da tutti i clienti   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

[Flame] Non mi va di litigare continuo a pensarla come dico io. [/Flame]

Call of duty 2 lo schiaccia patate non era altro che la granata.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Esistono unità raid esterne che possono essere attaccate e staccate proprio come singoli dischi ma con in più l'affidabilità di un raid

 e stai parlando di storage che non è la stessa cosa di redundant (ovvero il raid mirroring, come lo intendete voi), che poi la tecnologia sia sempre raid non c'entra un piffero.

Se l'ìpotetico HD USB lo lasci accesso invece di spegnerlo e riporlo al sicuro l'affidabilità è identica (anzi certamente inferiore,  soprattutto con certi HD esterni) rispetto al mirroring.

Il raid non potrà mai sostituire lo storage, punto. Così come lo storage su una macchina costantemente attiva (ho visto delle soluzioni del genere anche su ipotesi di lavoro discontinuo) non è storage ma solo ridondanza. E la ridondanza è meno sicura.

@koma: mi fermo a xwing & doom, sono un tantino più vecchio (tre lustri per la precisione) di te. [flame]La discussione è sempre utile.[/flame] Se mi sai suggerire una soluzione a basso costo per usare il raid mirror su un disco estraibile, ad esempio, potrei convertirmi immediatamente (si fa per dire).

@flocchini: affidabilità è un termine molto generico. Il mirroring è nato avendo come obiettivo primario l'affidabilità intesa come non interruzione del servizio lo storage invece si pone la sola tutela assoluta dei contenuti.

Per inciso se sono dati contabili la scarsa affidabilità a lungo termine dei dvd è più che accettabile visto che ti servono solo gli ultimi 5 anni (i precedenti non sono accertabili e non c'è obbligo di conservazione).

Se invece sono dati amministrativi (progetti, licenze, istanze) non è una soluziona valida perché il termine è decennale. Se sono contratti devi ragionare sui venti anni e quindi è meglio usare la carta quasi.

Saranno gli effetti nefasti dell'indottrinamento religioso impostovi in tenera età a farvi sempre ragionare per assoluti e non farvi distinguere metodo e strumenti...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## flocchini

ho capito cosa intendi, ma non sono d'accordo. Premesso che per non sapere ne' leggere ne' scrivere, a prescindere dal tipo di dati in essere, mi affido sia al beneamato raid1 sia ad un disco esterno (e a volte pure ai supporti ottici), credo che se parliamo di fallimento MECCANICO un raid1 sia sicuro quanto un disco esterno. Sempre 2 dischi sono, anzi, per esperienza sono sempre piu' convinto del fatto che i dischi soggetti a maggiore stress siano quelli che vengono spenti.

Se invece parliamo di corruzione dei dati per un fallimento del filesystem allora posso quasi darti ragione, tu hai 2 fs e il raid1 uno soltanto, ma non stiamo parlando di filesystem giocattolo tipo ntfs :p

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Esistono unità raid esterne che possono essere attaccate e staccate proprio come singoli dischi ma con in più l'affidabilità di un raid e stai parlando di storage che non è la stessa cosa di redundant (ovvero il raid mirroring, come lo intendete voi), che poi la tecnologia sia sempre raid non c'entra un piffero.
> 
> Se l'ìpotetico HD USB lo lasci accesso invece di spegnerlo e riporlo al sicuro l'affidabilità è identica (anzi certamente inferiore,  soprattutto con certi HD esterni) rispetto al mirroring.
> 
> 

 

io pensavo ad un raid 5 esterno da 3 unità + 1 spare (o anche solo un raid 1 da due unità), da attaccare all'esigenza e su cui riversare quanto serve...

è indubbiamente più sicuro di una singola unità utilizzata nello stesso modo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il raid non potrà mai sostituire lo storage, punto. Così come lo storage su una macchina costantemente attiva (ho visto delle soluzioni del genere anche su ipotesi di lavoro discontinuo) non è storage ma solo ridondanza. E la ridondanza è meno sicura.
> 
> 

 

Il raid può essere usato come storage esattamente come un disco usb con in più l'affidabilità offerta dalla ridondanza propria del raid.

Secondo me discrimini i supporti in base all'utilizzo e non alla natura, un supporto ottico, un nastro magnetico, un disco o un raid sono tutte unità di memoria di massa che hanno una loro affidabilità intrinseca e che possono essere usati come meglio si crede ...

Nulla mi vieta di montare su una macchina 3 masterizzatori di dvd rw e metterli in raid 5, con atime attivo suppongo che la durata media della vita di un tale sistema sia inferiore a quella di un moscerino e di sicuro inferiore a quella del disco usb che proponi tu ma un raid esterno come lo propongo io unisce i vantaggi della tua proposta con la tecnologia raid.

Forse nell'impeto della tua crociata anti-assoluti non ti sei accorto che sta cercando di affermarne uno  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> discrimini i supporti in base all'utilizzo e non alla natura

 infatti. Non ho mai detto che il raid non funziona solo che non è "la sicurezza".

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   discrimini i supporti in base all'utilizzo e non alla natura infatti. Non ho mai detto che il raid non funziona solo che non è "la sicurezza".

 

IMHO la distinzione che fai è impropria.

Diventa lampante che se il disco usb, che continui a proporre come soluzione più sicura (per questo caso specifico), viene riposto in prossimità di un campo magnetico da qualche decina di tesla la sua sicurezza diventa risibile anche di fronte a delle scritte sulla sabbia.

A parità di modalità di utilizzo la sicurezza intrinseca fa la differenza e quindi anche in questo caso è meglio un raid, decisamente più affidabile per natura.

Voler paragonare la sicurezza di un disco acceso solo per brevi periodi a quella di un raid sempre acceso e come voler paragonare una fiat panda in rettilineo con una lamborghini diablo in un campo appena arato.

Ovvio che poi, valutando in base al caso specifico, si dovranno coniugare i vari parametri e che una soluzione da 10000 € che di dia elevatissima affidabilità certificata per milioni di anni è spropositata per l'archiviazione di una manciata di documenti la cui perdita causerebbe al massimo un danno di qualche decina di euro ...

----------

## koma

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> SNIP

 Io amo quest'uomo riesce a desvrivere i miei pensieri con quattro parole.

----------

## gasparov

Post automaticamente generato da SintetizedIt-0.1-rc1

Sintesi del thread

Domanda: ho un harddisk che sembra rotto,che faccio?

Risposta:Non lo sappiamo ma siam tecnici ed i fatti ci cosano.

Ed il povero pavallokazzo era già fuggito al "lancia l'harddisk per sistemarlo" .....

----------

## djinnZ

detto che ci sono i laboratori, che dovrebbe costare almeno 300 euro rivolgersi a loro;

detto che l'alternativa sono trapianti di componenti, smontaggio e sbattere l'HD (mah) ovvero cose molto poco praticabili e di risultato assolutamente incerto;

avremo pure il diritto di fare un piccolo flame per rilassarci un poco...

(se non altro grazie a koma posso affermare che il prossimo ricorso all'assistenza sarà quando annunceranno le olimpiadi invernali nel girone dantesco dei violenti)

per i miracoli ci stiamo attrezzando ma al momento l'unico strumento paranormale a mia disposizione è far scrivere da un certo tizio (ed alla lettura del suo messaggio i vostri HD trapasseranno all'istante, lo dico per esperienza vissuta, la "forza" scorre possente in quell'individuo), non so gli altri ma mi sa che stiamo sullo stesso livello (quasi, un menagramo come quello che conosco io è raro). Se vuoi te lo mando a casa...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pavallokazzo

Anvedi che polverone che ho alzato...

@ djinnZ: grazie ma te lo puoi tenere... già ne è passato qualcuno a casa   :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque il danno probabilmente è all'alimentazione...

perchè?

Perchè l'HD era montato su un box esterno, a cui si era rotto un piedino di un condensatore (credo, un avvolgimento di rame ad anello...) che ho fatto risaldare...   :Laughing: 

Però la cosa strana è che gli HD (perchè sono due, tutt'è due formattati NTFS) all'inizio, dopo "l'intervento" e prima dell'addio, manifestavano un piccolo problema: ogni tanto, se li attaccavo al pc via box usb, venivano riconosciuti come unità esterne ma il nome dell'unità era strano, e hdparm -iI dava operazione nn supportata o simile...

Poi il primo HD che mi ha lasciato, lo ha fatto silenziosamente: dentro c'erano dei film e mi ero messo a guardare qualcosa mentre stavo a letto, così è rimasto acceso tutta la notte. Alla mattina non funzionava più! 

Però non è quello che si è rotto...

Quando mi sono accorto di questo fatto lo ho attaccato ad un desktop via IDE ed ho visto che anche li dava lo stesso errore.

Praticamente su questo HD è partita la MFT e MFTMirr che sarebbero la FAT ed il suo backup su NTFS... Però i dati ci sono, usando un software x winz sono riuscito anche a rivedere la struttura delle directory ed i nomi dei file!

[Anzi DITEMI UN PROGRAMMA OPEN SOURCE O FREE CHE RIESCE A FARE QUESTO VEEE PREEEGOOOOOOOOOO]

L'altro invece lo ho attaccato al desktop e non riuscivo ad entrare nella partizione. MFT & MFTMirr errore di I/O....

Poi riavvio per vedere quello che trova quel programmino di prima (bravo io che non salvo l'immagine! almeno dell'altro adesso ce l'ho... ho imparato la lezione!) e appena il pc si riaccende sento TAC TAC TAC TAC....   :Confused:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Vabbe comunque, adesso sto a Baku, Azerbaijan!   :Shocked:   :Laughing:  (dopodomani m'imbarco!)

Ho con me l'immagine del primo, ci lavorerò un pò sopra e tirerò fuori quello che c'era.

Per il secondo ci penso tra una mesata quando torno a casa... Comunque penso che lo porterò ad un centro se mi assicurano che con max 600 € ce la faccio... Di più non penso che ne valga la pena...

Per quanto riguarda il verso che ha preso questo topic, tra l'altro interessante, permettetimi un umile consiglio: chiavette usb!

Se dovete salvarvi solo documenti, 4gb sono più che sufficenti. Non ci sono parti meccaniche, quindi soffrono sempre di "rischi" magnetici però possono cadere, essere attaccate e ristaccate 1000000000000 di volte senza rischiare di rompersi. Non conosco l'affidabilità attuale però penso che in futuro la provo come soluzione...

Per una più professionale, potete comprare la chiavetta ed usare dvd e hd come backup: quando lavorate i dati li salvati sulle chiavette, arrivate a 4gb fate un dvd e riversate su un HD che attacherete solo in questi momenti od addirittura una volta l'anno... un dvd 12 mesi li dovrebbe vivere no?

Vabbe l'ho buttata giù così, ma stanno chiudendo l'ufficio e devo scappare.

Cià!

----------

## randomaze

 *pavallokazzo wrote:*   

> Praticamente su questo HD è partita la MFT e MFTMirr che sarebbero la FAT ed il suo backup su NTFS... Però i dati ci sono, usando un software x winz sono riuscito anche a rivedere la struttura delle directory ed i nomi dei file!
> 
> [Anzi DITEMI UN PROGRAMMA OPEN SOURCE O FREE CHE RIESCE A FARE QUESTO VEEE PREEEGOOOOOOOOOO]

 

A parte dd per fare un immagine del disco con cui "giocare"?

Prova con TestDisk/PhotoRec

----------

## djinnZ

Da quello che dici l'elettronica è andata, l'unica soluzione è il trapianto, operazione che richiede solo una scheda proveniente da un hd identico ed un cacciavite.

Non buttare nulla, anche l'altro HD potrebbe servirti e potresti provare a scambiare le due schede.

Se poi sei particolarmente sfigato il rumore che hai sentito era la meccanica delle testine che si schiantava. Prova a scuoterlo un poco (da spento) se senti qualcosa di più piccolo del braccio sbattere contro il disco è la testina che si è staccata.

Il tizio lo volevo mandare a casa di gasparov (ma anche da koma e kernel78, prima o poi provvederò).

Ci sono già un paio di thread sul recupero dei filesystem schiantati, aggiingo solo che soprattutto in questi casi è utile usare dd-rescue invece di dd.

----------

## gasparov

Da me c'è gia stato ....una mattina mi son svegliato e o bella ciao il mio hard disk faceva click.

Confermo l'utilità di ddrescue, l'ho usato un anno fa (o due) e a differenza di dd "non si ferma e continua". Nel mio caso quel click ripetuto è ancora un mistero, i tools della maxtor mi dicevano semplicemente di buttare via l'harddisk e comprarne un altro, dopo varie ore di ddrescue ho lanciato qualche tool tipo e2fsck sulla partizione recuperata e mi sono trovato una valanga di file in lost+found.

Non ho perso quasi nulla ( era una partizione dove tenevo i video e ad occhio qualche cosa mancava all'appello) ma ho completamente perso le directory e i nomi dei file.

Poteva andare molto peggio fossero stati documenti.

Poi ho formattato a basso livello l'harddisk "rotto" e niente più click ,ha fatto fino ad oggi un discreto lavoro (è stato uno dei due hd per un raid1).

La causa è stata l'eccesso di temperatura poi perchè facesse click e perchè si sia sistemato questo non lo so.In ogni caso l'idea è di mettere sempre mano alla copia di ddrescue e mai all'originale sopratutto con tool "miraggio" tipo quelli che trovi nei bootcd, se sistemano bene se no peggiorano la situazione.

Ai tempi usavo archlinux ,prima di "inammorarmi" di gentoo, su usenet uno mi aveva detto di metterlo in frigo perchè funziona....e l'ho pure fatto ma NON funziona.Non ho mai capito se fosse serio....  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *gasparov wrote:*   

>  su usenet uno mi aveva detto di metterlo in frigo perchè funziona

  raffreddare l'HD può servire ma mettere in frigo proprio no, con l'umidità che c'è riesci solo a far danni peggiori. In più rovini le guarnizioni e se non è più a tenuta d'aria c'è condensa e dove c'è condensa...

Il tuo modo di fare raid fa inclinare la bilancia verso la mia tesi, grazie.

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *gasparov wrote:*    su usenet uno mi aveva detto di metterlo in frigo perchè funziona  raffreddare l'HD può servire ma mettere in frigo proprio no, con l'umidità che c'è riesci solo a far danni peggiori. In più rovini le guarnizioni e se non è più a tenuta d'aria c'è condensa e dove c'è condensa...
> 
> Il tuo modo di fare raid fa inclinare la bilancia verso la mia tesi, grazie.

 

Posso dire una cosa ?

Con il frigo c'ho recuperato 40GB di dati, nel secolo scorso. Era un disco IBM del menga, era ancora in garanzia e s'era spaccato per benino (suppongo problemi di testine). Fatto sta che ogni quindici minuti dovevo staccarlo per metterlo a raffreddare, e grazie alla terapia d'urto ho potuto fare più in fretta il lavoro e rispedire indietro il disco guasto  :Wink: 

... si', lo so: sono un infedele pazzo eresiarca... ma quanno ce vo', ce vo'  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## flocchini

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il tuo modo di fare raid fa inclinare la bilancia verso la mia tesi, grazie.

 

si ma cosi' non vale dai che modo e' di fare raid coi dischi rotti  :Laughing: 

Un disco che UNA volta fa UNO scherzo si butta, o si tiene per le prove al massimo. Questo almeno secondo il mio personalissimo credo :p

----------

## pavallokazzo

testdisk l'ho provato e non può fare nulla perchè tutt'e due le MFT sono partite su tutt'e due gli HD... ci vuole qualcosa che cerchi di rimediare i file andando a guardare settore per settore

photorec non l'ho provato, ancora non ho avuto tempo, spero mi recuperi nomi file e struttura directory ma la vedo difficile...

il programma che ho utilizzato su winz è la demo di stellar phoenix data recovery, l'unico fin'ora che è stato capace di recuperare parte della struttura del filesystem... tutti gli altri mi tirano fuori solo file "lostfound000.dat" o simili che naturalmente mi andrebbero comunque bene come ultima possibilità

il fatto è che sicuramente stellar phoenix comunque usa quelle parti delle MFT che riesce a leggere, quindi, come ho già detto, riesce a recuperare una parte della struttura del filesystem...

questo per quanto riguarda il disco che non fa rumore...

per l'altro io non ho capito una cosa: ma mi state suggerendo di attaccarlo comunque nonostante il rumore e fare un immagine con ddrescue mentre sento quei tac tac??? sicuri???? ma puzza di bruciato!!!

ed il trucco del frigo? forse dovrei metterlo a raffreddare, poi attacco e ddrescue fino a che..?

ps: che ne pensate dell'idea delle chiavi usb? quanta durata hanno (come sistema di storage e basta, cioè che i dati li salvi li' COME BACKUP non per uso quotidiano)?

grazie

sajol!

----------

## randomaze

 *pavallokazzo wrote:*   

> il programma che ho utilizzato su winz è la demo di stellar phoenix data recovery, l'unico fin'ora che è stato capace di recuperare parte della struttura del filesystem...

 

E a vedere il sito si parla di 99€

Se i dati sono veramente importanti (e se non trovi alternative) potrebbe valere la spesa.

 *Quote:*   

> per l'altro io non ho capito una cosa: ma mi state suggerendo di attaccarlo comunque nonostante il rumore e fare un immagine con ddrescue mentre sento quei tac tac??? sicuri???? ma puzza di bruciato!!!
> 
> ed il trucco del frigo? forse dovrei metterlo a raffreddare, poi attacco e ddrescue fino a che..?

 

Allora, se ti affidi a una società esterna é una cosa.

Altrimenti... ricordo di aver visto in un qualche telefilm che un tecnico passava una sorta di penna vicino all'HD e sul monitor comparivano sequenze di bit. Un matematico al suo fianco riconosceva la sequenza come file jpeg (!) e pigiando due tasti il tecnico ricostruiva l'immagine (poi il matematico riconosceva l'immagine come steganografata e con altri due tasti veniva ricostruito il messaggio contenuto... ma quesa é un'altra storia). Ma questo funziona solo in televisione: se vuoi fare le cose tu devi attaccare il disco "in qualche modo" e "da qualche parte" (e va da se che é a tuo rischio e pericolo, nonché una tua libera scelta...)

A meno che tu non voglia pazientare qualche anno sperando in migliorie tecnologiche (un po' come i malati incurabili che si fanno ibernare con la preghiera di scongelarli quando trovano una cura.... e possibilmente quando trovano anche il modo di scongelare la gente!) 

 *Quote:*   

> ps: che ne pensate dell'idea delle chiavi usb? quanta durata hanno (come sistema di storage e basta, cioè che i dati li salvi li' COME BACKUP non per uso quotidiano)?

 

Penna USB vs Drive Ottico vs HardiDisk vs DVD cs altro?

Beh, per un uso serio sconsiglio i nostri pensieri e penso sia il caso di guardare statistiche e i dati che offrono i costruttori.

Per un uso domestico IMHO potrebbero bastare.

----------

## djinnZ

 *pavallokazzo wrote:*   

> ma mi state suggerendo di attaccarlo comunque nonostante il rumore e fare un immagine con ddrescue mentre sento quei tac tac

 

Se riesci a leggere qualcosa è meglio provarci subito (ovviamente in ddrescue devi impostare la dimensione dell'hd o rischi che se non legge del tutto un disco dei due/tre ti va avanti all'infinito finché non bruci tutto) e poi mettersi a giocherellare su una ulteriore copia dell'immagine ricavata.

Se poi l'hd non risponde del tutto staccalo subito e non continuare a rischiare di bruciarlo.

Questo è il consiglio generico. Però avrai notato che semiflame-OT a parte sia io che koma ti abbiamo detto subito che è molto probabile che sia l'elettronica ad essere andata quindi non ci sono molte speranze a parte il trapianto di scheda.

Visto che sei in partenza meglio che ci pensi al ritorno.

Dimenticavo di dire che in alternativa alle mazzate puoi provare a farlo funzionare girato al contrario o su uno dei lati secondo quale era la sua posizione originaria. Se senti rumore di sfregamento però lascia perdere, è andato e puoi solo risolvere smontandolo.

 *pavallokazzo wrote:*   

> che ne pensate dell'idea delle chiavi usb? quanta durata hanno

 Non ben definita. Pertanto non corrispondono affatto all'idea dello storage (archiviare una copia certa e verificata e non toccarla se non per il ripristino, entro il termine di utilità dei dati contenuti) che ho io.

A parte la valutazione del danno e del rischio (ovvero quanto valgono quei dati) che vi risparmio o mi becco il solito cazziatone corale per la logorrea si deve valutare quanto a lungo quei dati servono. Se dopo due anni non ti servono più a nulla il dvd va benissimo, se ti servono per dieci devi pensare all'HD od al dat (che però non mi ha mai convinto, forse perchè penso alle mie disavventure con i dannati streming tape).

Per uso casalingo si parla in genere di cose senza valore quantificabile (le foto della vacanza sono senza prezzo, non perchè non contino ovviamente) quindi l'unica e farne più copie possibile e sperare. Per quello forse la flash ram è una alternativa, da verificare con una certa frequenza però.

Tra l'altro la ridondanza non ti protegge dagli 

```
rm -Rf * *
```

 e dalla distrazione quindi da solo il raid non basta. Va da se che usare la tecnologia raid per fare storage dovrebbe essere più sicuro (e molto più costoso) che attaccare e staccare un hd usb, a patto che l'HD del raid lo riponi (e non sul davanzale della finestra o vicino ad un termosifone).

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> sono un infedele pazzo eresiarca

 Come ho detto il frigo è pericoloso, non raffreddarlo, molto meglio andare in un negozio di articoli per casalinghi, comprare un paio di ricambi per i vecchi frigoriferi portatili (quelle borse rettangolari rigide piene di antigelo per capirci) e poggiarci sopra l'HD (l'HD sopra, non sotto o rischi che la condensa ti va finire sui circuiti) ventilandolo.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Un disco che UNA volta fa UNO scherzo si butta

 Sbagliato, non si butta mai, soprattutto se ne hai di simili. Potrebbe servirti per cannibalizzarlo in favore del prossimo moribondo.

----------

## pavallokazzo

si 99 €

non sono tanti ma adesso non li ho... tra qualche mese si, quindi ci faccio un idea per il futuro, sempre nel caso che non trovo qualcosa, tipo photorec, che mi tira fuori i file corretti e con nome e folder giusti!

per l'altro hd non so che dirvi... sicuramente quando torno lo provo ad attacare a pc acceso ad un nuovo box che ho comprato ed a vedere se è riconosciuto (così nn devo aspettare tutto il boot). Vi ricordo che è IDE...

Se vede l'hd comunque non basta fare ddrescue /dev/hdxx hdxx.img?

----------

## djinnZ

```
dd_rescue -b [dimensione dei blocchi del filesystem] -B [dimesione dei blocchi fisici dell'HD] -m [dimensione del disco] -d -A -f -l [file di log] /dev/sdxx /vattelappesca/file
```

dovrebbe andare anche con ddrescue (non mi ricordo più quale dei due prosegue e va usato)

Altrimenti dovresti pensare di copiare a pezzi e riempire la parte mancante copiando da /dev/zero se si blocca a metà ma è complicato e non ci ho mai provato.

----------

## flocchini

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Sbagliato, non si butta mai, soprattutto se ne hai di simili. Potrebbe servirti per cannibalizzarlo in favore del prossimo moribondo.

 

si, il senso era che non si usa piu'

----------

## djinnZ

Anche se l'altro giorno ho scoperto che ho ancora conservato un HD MFM 5,25" full size da 10 MB del peso di 7kg e da qualche parte in cantina dovrei avere ancora un paio di "pizze" da 15" ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

beh dai metti che ti capiti un 5e25 con l'elettronica fallata e sei apposto  :Laughing: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> supporto ottico: più religiosamente di così?! In ogni caso oltre i 5 anni non c'è garanzia forse arrivi a 10 o giù di li. I miei cd più vecchi sono illegibili e non hanno fatto altro che stare in un armadio 

 

I problemi ci sono già anche dopo 3-4 anni. Lavorando con l'audio mi capita di lavorare con files WAV di grosse dimensioni e ormai evito i supporti ottici da tempo immemore. Un conto è dentro a un lettore CD audio dove succede una cosa, e un altro son i dati scritti. Ormai è matematico che dopo un po' salta qualche punto del disco che fa in modo da non riuscire piu' a leggere quel file magari da 100 mb. Negli hard disk mi è capitato mooooolto raramente e in macchine che avevano problemi, ma l'utilizzo dei supporti ottici da me è ridotto al minimo. Al massimo me la cavo con degli hard disk e un bel case aperto e ho vari hard disk di backup (ovviamente non è una cosa schedulata).

Soluzioni online ne ho viste anche io ma ho evitato. Fra l'altro tutto era basato proprio su aruba.

E in ogni caso un backup online non dovrebbe sostituire un backup interno su memoria di massa, cmq il discorso è bello lunghetto da fare secondo me.

----------

